# Outboards in SLC



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone have a good recommendation for a Marine shop in SLC? I'm looking to pick up a propane Mercury outboard for rafting.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

See if Dave Mackay at CRATE (office here in Midvale) will sell you one. Don't know about inventory, but worth a shot.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Inventory on those is scarce but if someone is gonna have one it'll be CRATE from what I hear.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

If nothing local, tohatsudirect.com has the tohatsu sailpro LPG XL (25") in stock, with free shipping. Looks like their prices went up a little though.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Is that the make and model you guys would recommend? 2k is spendy but seems they are allways kinda expensive. Was thinking of one for the big flat Missouri stretch we have that blows up stream alot.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

As far as propane offerings, merc/Tohatsu are pretty much it. Don’t waste your time with a Lehr. 5hp will beat the wind and a 4 stroke will be ~55lbs. 4-6hp all use the same power head and will make up difference in power in the tune. Once you bump up to a 8-9.9hp you’re generally going to a twin cylinder at ~90lbs. 
Shaft size: Short is 15-17”, Long 20-22”, XL 25”. Short won’t work for most boats... maybe if you have a 10-12’er. I have a Honda long shaft - 22” on my Avon pro and it could be bigger. Depends on the side of your tubes and the amount of rocker your boat has. The weight of the motor itself will sag your stern tubes a bit. Adjustments can be made using a “jackass” or adjustable transom mount. Some states are outlawing 2 strokes. They’re louder, smelly, burn 2x as much fuel, but are lighter and you don’t have to worry about orientation when you store them.

You can usually find a used 4-8 hp 4 stroke in the $800-1200 range.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Is that the make and model you guys would recommend? 2k is spendy but seems they are allways kinda expensive. Was thinking of one for the big flat Missouri stretch we have that blows up stream alot.


I believe mercury has tohatsu make their smaller motors and rebrand them. So you’re buying the same propane motor, just different color and stickers. I do not have personal experience with this, just what I’ve heard.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

westwatercuban said:


> I believe mercury has tohatsu make their smaller motors and rebrand them. So you’re buying the same propane motor, just different color and stickers. I do not have personal experience with this, just what I’ve heard.


That's my understanding as well. 

I do like the option of using a small propane can on the Lehr but it sounds like it's an inferior motor.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

foreigner said:


> That's my understanding as well.
> 
> I do like the option of using a small propane can on the Lehr but it sounds like it's an inferior motor.


You can you just need to buy the adapter for it.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

wow! they make a plastic throwaway thingy that you can screw multiple throwaway thingies into so they work like just like a reusable thingy? great!


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

jsheglund said:


> wow! they make a plastic throwaway thingy that you can screw multiple throwaway thingies into so they work like just like a reusable thingy? great!


They're reusable. I fill em on the regular. This is not advised.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

foreigner said:


> They're reusable. I fill em on the regular
> 
> 
> 
> https://amzn.to/3KkHA7Z


If that’s the case I’m gonna have to check into that. That would be bad ass.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Also recommend CRATE. Great family to do business with.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

foreigner said:


> They're reusable. I fill em on the regular


They are NOT reusable, and shouldn't be refilled.. If they are refilled it's illegal per DOT regs to transport them. Yes, you do it all the time, I get that.

Disposable propane cylinders are built far differently than the larger, refillable tanks. The metal walls of the disposable type are thin, and repeated contraction and expansion of those thin walls can lead to metal fatigue and eventual rupture. Likewise, a disposable’s valve is not designed for repeated use; and unlike an LP cylinder designed to be refilled, there’s no “bleeder” valve to indicate when the disposable is filled to the safe point, making overfilling and resultant rupture / explosion a real problem. I understand people have died doing this

If you MUST, Flame King makes cylinders designed for refill, along with a refill kit to pump your own. The cylinders themselves are heavy-duty, and equipped with an “80% valve” that indicates when the safe “full” point has been reached. In addition, they are xray and hydro tested, just like the big cylinders.. 









1lb Refillable Program - Flame King


Products 1lb Refillable LP Cylinder, 16.4oz., Green Model #: FLMKNG164LP 1lb Refillable LP Cylinder, 14.1oz., Blue Model #: FLMKNG141LP 1lb Refillable Cylinder + Kit 16.4 oz., Green Model #: YSN1LBKT 1lb Refillable Cylinder + Kit 14.1 oz., Blue Model #: YSN1LBKT14 1lb Cylinder Brass Caps 4 pack...




flameking.com





Their adapter is as well better constructed, and has a valve on it. 


It makes me wonder if he was one of the guys that said " I have done it for years with no problems".

POLK COUNTY (WCCO) — One person is dead and another is in the hospital after a garage explosion and fire Saturday, according to the Polk County Sheriff’s Office.
The Sheriff’s Office says the incident occurred at 657 U.S. Highway 8 in Apple River Township. Stanley Johnson, 81, was inside the garage “actively filling a small 1 lb LP cylinder from a larger 20 lb tank” when the small tank ruptured and ignited the escaping gas.
Johnson’s wife, 77-year-old Nancy Johnson, was in the garage area when the explosion occurred. She was pronounced deceased on scene.
Stanley Johnson was able to escape the garage. He was transported to Amery Regional Medical Center for treatment of his injuries

Is it worth it to save a couple bucks? Don't like hauling around a 20# bomb? They make little 5 and 10# tanks that are certified, I have both.. 

As for motors, as others have mentioned the Lehr is total and complete junk. I have a Tohatsu Sail Pro 5 hp 25" shaft propane and love it.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> They are NOT reusable, and shouldn't be refilled.. If they are refilled it's illegal per DOT regs to transport them. Yes, you do it all the time, I get that.
> 
> Disposable propane cylinders are built far differently than the larger, refillable tanks. The metal walls of the disposable type are thin, and repeated contraction and expansion of those thin walls can lead to metal fatigue and eventual rupture. Likewise, a disposable’s valve is not designed for repeated use; and unlike an LP cylinder designed to be refilled, there’s no “bleeder” valve to indicate when the disposable is filled to the safe point, making overfilling and resultant rupture / explosion a real problem. I understand people have died doing this
> 
> ...


Damn they even make the skinny blue ones. I might have to look more into those.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> Damn they even make the skinny blue ones. I might have to look more into those.


If ya absolutely must do it, at least be safe..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well one those 1lb canisters wouldn't last long on an outboard motor anyway right? Let's say you wanted to motor 60miles how much propane would you need? I've never owned or really used a outboard motor but I got caught in two days of wind that rally took the fun out of an otherwise great trip.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Well one those 1lb canisters wouldn't last long on an outboard motor anyway right? Let's say you wanted to motor 60miles how much propane would you need? I've never owned or really used a outboard motor but I got caught in two days of wind that rally took the fun out of an otherwise great trip.


They won’t last long at all, but in a pinch you have an alternative fuel tank. I personally wouldn’t use a small tank like that, but to each their own.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

IIRC, running the 40 some odd miles from Seperation to Pearce I used something along the lines of 7 lbs running half throttle, pushing a 4 boat barge with the Tohatsu. 

Motors are a nice thing to have, but can be a pain, especially to listen to.. The propane ones are quieter than a 2 or 4 stroke, but you still have to listen to them. And to use them, you have to have them registered in their home state, and then be on a river where it's allowed..


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I pushed out 7 boats from Separation to Pearce in March with 5 hp Tohatsu Sail Pro and used most of a 20# tank. I have done this several times with the same result, so the little one-pound tanks won't get you very far. Running about 1/2 throttle 6 to 7 MPH.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

MNichols said:


> They are NOT reusable, and shouldn't be refilled.. If they are refilled it's illegal per DOT regs to transport them. Yes, you do it all the time, I get that.


Good point MNichols. I didn't realize there was a difference in strength between the various canisters.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

B4otter said:


> See if Dave Mackay at CRATE (office here in Midvale) will sell you one. Don't know about inventory, but worth a shot.


So it looks like CRATE is a grand canyon outfitter based on their website. They sell motors here in SLC?


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes. They are 1/2 of local Tohatsu dealers and light years ahead of the other option.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

You guys know anything about Nissan engines? Lol. Just found a cheap long shaft 6hp Nissan sail pro locally. It's 4stroke gas though. Lol


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Also made by Tohatsu. Go for it.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Yep same brand. Didn’t the stop selling it because that?


----------

